# Mac OS X 10.4.5 development



## fryke (Jan 25, 2006)

Apple has apparently started development of Mac OS X 10.4.5. Build 8H5 has been seeded.

-> http://haligon.blogspot.com/2006/01/apple-starts-mac-os-x-1045-development.html
-> http://haligon.blogspot.com/2006/01/apple-seeds-mac-os-x-1045-8h5-more.html
-> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1491


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't find the "5" in place of the final "4" of the current version quite enough to inspire awe. 

They're not wasting any time getting it into beta stages, and I guess that's a good sign. Core Graphics improvements are always welcome. But there's not a whole lot of info to sink my teeth into yet.

Is it normal for them to start seeding new versions to developers so soon after an official update?


----------



## fryke (Jan 25, 2006)

With Tiger, it's been like that since the beginning, more or less. Not much info 'bout it yet. But the thread can die or grow, can't it...


----------



## Stridder44 (Jan 26, 2006)

My guess, based on years of experience, is that 10.4.5 will bring improvements in OS X.


----------



## Veljo (Jan 27, 2006)

This is good, I really like Apple's regular updates.

10.4.4 seems almost perfect to me, so all I'd really be after would be a bit of a speed bump for Safari displaying some content.


----------



## fryke (Jan 28, 2006)

I've been wondering again... Does Apple intend to reach 10.4.9 by (more or less) regular updates every one to two months? Or do they only work on updates for specific targets? Stridder: Your comment made me laugh, because Apple always includes the line "general system usability & reliability" or something like that _whenever_ they release an update to anything, basically.


----------



## Veljo (Jan 30, 2006)

The updates are coming very slow this time compared with Panther. I'm thinking that Apple might only make it to 10.4.7 or so before Leopard comes out.


----------



## fryke (Jan 30, 2006)

I think the cycle is similar to Panther's... -> http://www.robservatory.com/archives/2005/11/14/a-useless-analysis-of-os-x-release-dates/ ... Sure, it's not the exact _same_ cycle, but I don't think it's so much different either.


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 31, 2006)

Fryke,
I see by your sig that you are using 10.4.5/8H5. Do you have any comments on any specific improvements you have found?


----------



## fryke (Jan 31, 2006)

Not really. I've merely booted into it once, checked whether my apps would run and then went back to 10.4.4 for work... I usually don't test very early builds like this one.


----------



## Viro (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow... looks like this update will finally consecrate my unholy laptop . What is this "bless" command going to do anyway?


----------



## fryke (Feb 1, 2006)

"bless" does bless a partition/volume's system folder. It's a term from back in the classic Mac OS days, where you could bless a system folder by opening it.


----------



## MACchine (Feb 1, 2006)

The return of BLESSER !?!?!?!   

Is this minor upgrade going to be the RETRO OS ???

I suppose if you run out of ways to go forward its just as creative to go backwards.

Now that Jobs is running Disney, Chairman, I suspect one of my future MACchines will walk and talk -- Animatronics.

Should I name her MAChiney ???

It will probably take 3 years.


----------



## fryke (Feb 1, 2006)

i think bless was around in mac os x for quite a while. they talk about improvements/fixes in the command.


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 1, 2006)

I think so. There are really far MORE things that can render a seemingly-full installation unbootable in OS X. The way I see it, OS X needs a Bless command more than OS 9 ever did.


----------



## Stridder44 (Feb 3, 2006)

Er, what exactly is Bless?


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 3, 2006)

Bless makes a system bootable. In the old days of System 7, you could only have one bootable installation on any volume. If you had more than one OS version installed, you had to "bless" the one you wanted to actually boot from.

As of OS 9, you can bless systems using the Startup Disk control panel.

There are some little things that can stop an OS X installation from booting. Bless tries to fix these. It's also what's used (behind the scenes) to select a startup disk.

For more info, open Terminal, and type "man bless"

Bless is nothing new. 10.4.5 just offers improvements (supposedly).


----------



## fryke (Feb 5, 2006)

Apple by now has seeded 8H12. Notice that intel-builds seem to be separate still as the numbering goes. Strange, really... Apple seems to be counting the last number up on the intel builds, never going back to "1" when they go higher with the middle character... I don't know about those builds, but they should be functionally the same (except hardware support, of course).

I've reported about the previous (8H9) build here: http://haligon.blogspot.com/2006/02/apple-seeds-mac-os-x-1045-8h9-to.html

Changes in 8H12 are the same as for 8H9...


----------



## Shookster (Feb 6, 2006)

Surely there must be a difference between them?


----------



## fryke (Feb 6, 2006)

I sure guess so. I meant the mentioned changes were the same. Or I read the wrong note for the right build or vice versa. :/


----------



## fryke (Feb 7, 2006)

8H14 has been seeded. Info: http://haligon.blogspot.com/2006/02/apple-seeds-mac-os-x-1045-8h14.html


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 7, 2006)

From http://haligon.blogspot.com/2006/02/apple-seeds-mac-os-x-1045-8h14.html:


> This build apparently fixes an issue with audio when two applications use audio at the same time.


Could this finally be the end of the "no audio from QuickTime, RealPlayer, etc." problem? It's been a long time coming, that's for sure.


----------

